# Seminars In Chile



## Bob White (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If4rSG8a_5Q&feature=em-share_video_user


----------



## Bob White (Sep 26, 2012)

We are very happy to announce that we will be able to help start an entire Royal Family Camp in Chile. Our team will present a $5,000 check to Familia Real. on our visit in October, then another $3000.00 the following year, and we will finish with $2000.00 in 2014. Barbara and I are happy that John Sepulveda and Eddie Downey will be with us during this time, as they have been supportive of Royal Family Kids throughout the years. They are valued team members and have made tremendous contributions.
We are very proud to be able to give back to this country that has so much love for kenpo. Sergio Correa and his team consisting of Francisco Espinoza, Mario Barrera, and Augustin Oyarzun are our friends and hosts. My friend and student Sergio Correa makes things happen and great things are in the works and will be announced as we get closer to our visit.
I would like to acknowledge some of our team members that continually step up to make our vision a reality. My wife Barbara and I are so grateful for the friends and people at our school. Tournament director Vishal Shukla, treasurer Dr. Rod Smith, promotional director Virgil Bartolomucci, sponsorship directors Dr. Jeff Weitz and Jessica Stewart, awards director Chris Lewis, Chad Gundlach, and so many others that could fill many pages. We have a team that is solid and growing and for that we are truly blessed,
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

